# Alternative use of lens paint?



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

I've been wanting to paint some of my interior trim pieces orange for awhile. All my instrumentation is orange, and I also have an orange aluminum Ichibahn shifter knob, an black leather Ichibahn shift boot with orange stitching, a black leather steering wheel cover with orange stitching, and other orange highlights.

Unfortunately, none of the orange paints I've found are the shade and look I'm looking for. But I have an idea, which is to paint the pieces with metallic silver paint, and then a coat of transparent orange marker light lens paint over that, to hopefully achieve a shiny or metallic orange look. This is the lens paint I'm talking about:









Has anybody ever tried anything similar to this before? I'm not sure it will work, but I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

id try the metalic paint like you said, but id also look around to see if dupli-color or krylon make a candy-like paint....if ya find one, just use a light coating of it on top of the base metallic paint, should come out ok.....


OR, find a paint shop that will do you some kandy paint for a reasonable price


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

you would spend alot less going to a hobby shop and getting the candy spray paint for the models...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

just came back from lunch, went to Pep Boys, n they have a ton of candy spray colors, but yah, hobby shop, er a craft shop would prolly have the orange your looking for


----------

